# How I Met Your Mother 3/16 "The Front Porch"



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

For the first time in quite a while, this was substantially better than Big Bang Theory's effort. It felt like the first couple seasons again: everyone was involved, the B plot interacts directly with the A, the sentimental ending. Awesome, awesome show. :up: :up:

Barney's pajama suit was hysterical.


----------



## yostmatt (Apr 6, 2005)

I thought it was the best one of the season.

Personally I thought the night gown PJs were hilarious


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I loved Robin's newscast....it was perfectly understated and well done.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

That was some awesomeness. Robin's show in the background. Lilly's 'You Can't Handle The Truth' speech.

I can't believe they still sell those nightshirts. Mahalo!

Kim Jong Il must be a ratings monster!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Very nicely done. Couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Ment said:


> Kim Jong Il must be a ratings monster!


And Barney's face lit up with recognition at that. Too funny!

Very good episode.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I was dying from laughter at the stuff going on in Robin's show in the background.

The execution was so well done that I even stopped wondering why they didn't just TiVo or tape it to watch later rather than stay up for it.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

busyba said:


> I was dying from laughter at the stuff going on in Robin's show in the background.
> 
> The execution was so well done that I even stopped wondering why they didn't just TiVo or tape it to watch later rather than stay up for it.


+1

Great episode so much good stuff. Barney and his pajamasuit was well legend------ary. Lilly knowing exactly what porn Barney fantasy was based off was great. Marshal and his night shirt was great.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

I loved Barney's honesty at the beginning: "never watched it."


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

johnperkins21 said:


> I loved Barney's honesty at the beginning: "never watched it."


"That's what I've been saying!" 

I thought the TV show stuff was amazingly well done. I died when Robin held up the newborn. If she doesn't get a promotion after that show, I don't know what will get her on the "A" list.

That show really made me want a nightshirt.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Hope the weatherman pulls through... 

Reed was being Extra Super Cranky Baby (now w/ new Teeth!), so each of us missed part of it. You got one level of awesomeness with what you can hear ... but Robin's newscast in the background was great as well.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

cheerdude said:


> Hope the weatherman pulls through...
> 
> Reed was being Extra Super Cranky Baby (now w/ new Teeth!), so each of us missed part of it. You got one level of awesomeness with what you can hear ... but Robin's newscast in the background was great as well.


How do you miss things with TiVo?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Ok, after a few duds, this one was pretty good. I wonder if they will post Robins newscast online so we can watch all of it.


----------



## twincaminferno (Mar 6, 2006)

"So thats what happened to my Creed cd"


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I want a PJ suit.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

"It's not a tie! It's a cravat."


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

vikingguy said:


> +1
> 
> Great episode so much good stuff. Barney and his pajamasuit was well legen--waitforit----dary. Lilly knowing exactly what porn Barney fantasy was based off was great. Marshal and his night shirt was great.


FYP.

Yeah, that was pretty funny episode. I laughed several times. The "Few Good Men" speech was a classic. Well done.

The pajama suit was kind of ridiculous though because I've been woken up by babes like that several times and they never had a problem with just a robe. 

BOT, an excellent episode. Loved the porch scenes, and loved Pita Wilson (I think that's her name anyway.)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

retrodog said:


> and loved Pita Wilson (I think that's her name anyway.)




Are you talking about Laura Prepon?

Yeah, I guess there's a resemblance now that she went (ugh) blonde.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

busyba said:


> Are you talking about Laura Prepon?
> 
> Yeah, I guess there's a resemblance now that she went (ugh) blonde.


Is that the chick for the 70s show. I know her from somewhere.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Laura Prepon and Peta Wilson do NOT remotely look similar. One is hot, the other is not. I think the decision is obvious. 

Peta









Laura


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Yes, laura is much hotter. And even moreso as a redhead.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

I still think it's way creepy that Lilly was sabatoging Ted's relationship. Would a friendship really survive that?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> For the first time in quite a while, this was substantially better than Big Bang Theory's effort.


I haven't watched this week's BBT (I usually watch it on Thursdays at a group gathering), but I thought last week's (the Terminator chick one) was very sub-par.



busyba said:


> I was dying from laughter at the stuff going on in Robin's show in the background.


While watching the episode, I thought it would have been even funnier if that TV had been one that shows captions while muted, and thus there'd be some amusing captions showing up (most likely for us tivo pausers).


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

It was okay I guess. The ending was pretty funny with the two guys in dresses flying over the city.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Jesda said:


> It was okay I guess. The ending was pretty funny with the two guys in dresses flying over the city.


Those were skirts. Dresses are much longer.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

mattack said:


> I haven't watched this week's BBT (I usually watch it on Thursdays at a group gathering), but I thought last week's (the Terminator chick one) was very sub-par.
> 
> While watching the episode, I thought it would have been even funnier if that TV had been one that shows captions while muted, and thus there'd be some amusing captions showing up (most likely for us *HD* tivo pausers).


FYP. They'd have to be really big captions to read them.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tewcewl said:


> "It's not a tie! It's a cravat."


It was a "sleeping cravat."


----------



## berkchops516 (Dec 5, 2005)

Did anyone else pick up on the fact that when Barney and Marshall were flying in their dream it was a toss back to The Big Lebowski.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

MauriAnne said:


> I loved Robin's newscast....it was perfectly understated and well done.


Understated is not the word I would have thought of first!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Definitely better than last week's. Anyone else think that Ted and Robin were going to hook up again at the end? I'm so glad they didn't. I'm definitely tired of that combo.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Anyone else think that Ted and Robin were going to hook up again at the end?


Yes. They still might.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Yes. They still might.


Of course they will. It was always going to be Robin. She's been the center of his romances ever since the show started (almost). He keeps referring to her as "Aunt Robin" but no way he'd tell his kids about all the times that he and "Aunt Robin" bumped uglies. 

Whenever they get around to ending this show, he will break it to them that "Aunt Robin" is actually their mother, Melanie*, and he was just calling her Robin to keep them off guard. Then they will all go off to the gun range for some family target shooting and live happily ever after.

*I have no idea what their mother's name is and just decided to use that as an example.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

retrodog said:


> Of course they will. It was always going to be Robin. She's been the center of his romances ever since the show started (almost). He keeps referring to her as "Aunt Robin" but no way he'd tell his kids about all the times that he and "Aunt Robin" bumped uglies.
> 
> Whenever they get around to ending this show, he will break it to them that "Aunt Robin" is actually their mother, Melanie*, and he was just calling her Robin to keep them off guard. Then they will all go off to the gun range for some family target shooting and live happily ever after.
> 
> *I have no idea what their mother's name is and just decided to use that as an example.


I sincerely hope that DOESN'T happen. I get the feeling the writers have no idea who the mother will be at this point. I think having Robin be the mother is a cop out. I think if the show gets cancelled after this season, that might be their quick edit way of saying who the mother is. If they are saying "Aunt" Robin, appearently the present day kids know who she is, so why would he just say that Robin is the mother? It doesn't really make sense that Ted would use a name of someone they know. But I do agree, that they seem to be pointing to Robin as the mother (which would be interesting, considering all the times they've mentioned that Robin doesn't want kids). Now an interesting theory I've been thinking about, is Lilly as the mother, considering, she's been sabotaging his relationships. It sounds like something someone who's in love with you would do.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Now an interesting theory I've been thinking about, is Lilly as the mother, considering, she's been sabotaging his relationships. It sounds like something someone who's in love with you would do.


Future Ted refers to her as "Aunt Lilly."


Steveknj said:


> If they are saying "Aunt" Robin, appearently the present day kids know who she is, so why would he just say that Robin is the mother? It doesn't really make sense that Ted would use a name of someone they know.


Same problem.

tk


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I sincerely hope that DOESN'T happen. I get the feeling the writers have no idea who the mother will be at this point.


I am pretty sure they do... because...



Spoiler



they have said they will reveal who the mother is by the end of this season.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

marksman said:


> I am pretty sure they do... because...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and they've also said that


Spoiler



something significant happens in the Robin/Barney plotline in the season finale


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Yes, and they've also said that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Interesting...where did you read this?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

pendragn said:


> Future Ted refers to her as "Aunt Lilly."
> 
> Same problem.
> 
> tk


I agree, and it's the same reasoning I used with Robin, even though a lot of people here think it's going to be Robin.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Interesting...where did you read this?


I would like to know too.

Is this the final season or has HIMYM been renewed like BBT and 2.5 Men?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

tewcewl said:


> Is this the final season or has HIMYM been renewed like BBT and 2.5 Men?


Though it has not yet been renewed, AFAIK there are no rumors that this will be the final season.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Though it has not yet been renewed, AFAIK there are no rumors that this will be the final season.


Ausiello made that point a few days/weeks ago. While it hasn't officially been renewed, for the first year in its run no one's talking that it might be canceled.


----------

